# city lighting...what do you, inhabitants of the city, expect?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Manila's streets have the traditional orange / yellow lighting. Though you see lots of neon and LED lighting as well.


----------



## _ELSE (Apr 3, 2012)

Manila-X said:


> Manila's streets have the traditional orange / yellow lighting. Though you see lots of neon and LED lighting as well.


really amazing reportage! about lighting also I have to surf deeper your website!


----------



## _ELSE (Apr 3, 2012)

about dynamic lighting experience 
I would like to collect your opinions 
in a on-line survey that is closing in few days:
ELSE, esperience of lighting sustainability in the Urban Environment

http://bit.ly/zOzQtF


thanks
_ELSE


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

illuminazione di palazzi storici ?


----------



## arclighting (May 24, 2012)

I think media facades create luminous tweets in the cityscape.
Take a look at this video: 
*When buildings start to twitter*

*http://youtu.be/2uaum8vg60Y*


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Buenos Aires Night, whit yelow light


----------

